# Does it GET any more 80's? I think not



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My son directed me to this new music video (released today) for the shot-in-one-room-on-a-green-screen action flick "Kung Fury". Over the top does not begin to describe it. Featuring the vocal and emotive stylings of David Hasselhoff.

[video=youtube;ZTidn2dBYbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTidn2dBYbY[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

breaking out the bottom drawer of my dresser......where the heck is my keytar?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've heard he has a huge following in Germany. One of life's little mysteries..........


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Still don't think it beats this actual music video that came from the 1980s for the most 80s thing ever.

[youtube]4Ux7P6MJEp8[/youtube]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I think that I like it because I watched it to the end.
----see below---..|


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

I wonder how Mad Headroom got his name.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Xelebes said:


> Still don't think it beats this actual music video that came from the 1980s for the most 80s thing ever.
> 
> [youtube]4Ux7P6MJEp8[/youtube]


Holy Linndrums Batman!


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Fairlights, not Linndrums. This is a Linndrum:

[youtube]sB28H-1mi_w[/youtube]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a good reminder why I started disliking modern music in the 80's.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

Xelebes said:


> I wonder how Mad Headroom got his name.


from wiki

The character's name came from the last thing Carter (journalist Edison Carter) 
saw during a vehicular accident that put him into a coma — a warning sign marked 
"MAX. HEADROOM: 2.3 M" suspended across a car park entrance.

[video=youtube;IzxHDqUz8Sk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzxHDqUz8Sk[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Xelebes said:


> Fairlights, not Linndrums. This is a Linndrum:
> 
> [youtube]sB28H-1mi_w[/youtube]


There was a time when it was *ALL* Fairlights (or maybe Synclaviers, depending on your budget) and Linn Drums.
And hair products. Lotsa hair products.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

David Hasselhoff's popularity is one of life's great mysteries. I saw him years ago in Vancouver. My wife and I were walking downtown on a beautiful sunny day when we noticed a really tall guy walking around wearing a bright gold and green camouflage outfit. It was [email protected]&$ing hideous. After we were done laughing at him from across the street, he changed directions and guess who it was....David Hasselhoff. Trying to get noticed? Nobody seemed to care. I guess there weren't any Germans around. Lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> *David Hasselhoff's popularity is one of life's great mysteries.* I saw him years ago in Vancouver. My wife and I were walking downtown on a beautiful sunny day when we noticed a really tall guy walking around wearing a bright gold and green camouflage outfit. It was [email protected]&$ing hideous. After we were done laughing at him from across the street, he changed directions and guess who it was....David Hasselhoff. Trying to get noticed? Nobody seemed to care. I guess there weren't any Germans around. Lol


I don't really think so. Ya, hes a douche. But the popularity thing? well, in his day, he was a tall good looking guy with charisma and 2 really popular international hit tv shows. Musically, meh....but lots of other actors have tried the music game and were pretty awful too...Clint eastwood, Lindsay Lohan, Don Johnson, Bruce Willis, Patrick Swayze, eddie Murphy, Paris Hilton, etc. Perhaps Germans just felt some ethnic connection to him, and wanted a break from dark industrial Berlin techno, with something a little lighter and cheesier.
Every country seems to have music stars that they love but other countries just don't get. I remember this everytime I see a British music chart or tabloid...or Canadian Idol.
I got over the myth a long time ago that everyone successful in Hollywood or the music business had to be mega talented.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> _*I got over the myth a long time ago that everyone successful in Hollywood or the music business had to be mega talented.*_


Good call. Britney Spears comes to mind.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I don't really think so. Ya, hes a douche. But the popularity thing? well, in his day, he was a tall good looking guy with charisma and 2 really popular international hit tv shows. Musically, meh....but lots of other actors have tried the music game and were pretty awful too...Clint eastwood, Lindsay Lohan, Don Johnson, Bruce Willis, Patrick Swayze, eddie Murphy, Paris Hilton, etc. Perhaps Germans just felt some ethnic connection to him, and wanted a break from dark industrial Berlin techno, with something a little lighter and cheesier.
> Every country seems to have music stars that they love but other countries just don't get. I remember this everytime I see a British music chart or tabloid.
> I got over the myth a long time ago that everyone successful in Hollywood or the music business had to be mega talented.


Very true indeed.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Eddie Murphy & Rick James in the studio with pointy and zebra painted guitars?? Sheeet... No chance me and Spuds MacKenzie are missing that action.

[video=youtube;bDbpzjbXUZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bDbpzjbXUZI[/video]


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This probably took a lot of cocaine to produce and record.



fretboard said:


> Eddie Murphy & Rick James in the studio with pointy and zebra painted guitars?? Sheeet... No chance me and Spuds MacKenzie are missing that action.
> 
> [video=youtube;bDbpzjbXUZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bDbpzjbXUZI[/video]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Eddie Murphy & Rick James in the studio with pointy and zebra painted guitars?? Sheeet... No chance me and Spuds MacKenzie are missing that action.
> 
> [video=youtube;bDbpzjbXUZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bDbpzjbXUZI[/video]
> 
> View attachment 13318


I've always loved that Phoebe Cates scene in Fast Times... If only the had extended the scene for the grand reveal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;udNHsk57f24]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udNHsk57f24[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I don't really think so. Ya, hes a douche. But the popularity thing? well, in his day, he was a tall good looking guy with charisma and 2 really popular international hit tv shows. Musically, meh....but lots of other actors have tried the music game and were pretty awful too...Clint eastwood, Lindsay Lohan, Don Johnson, Bruce Willis, Patrick Swayze, eddie Murphy, Paris Hilton, etc. Perhaps Germans just felt some ethnic connection to him, and wanted a break from dark industrial Berlin techno, with something a little lighter and cheesier.
> Every country seems to have music stars that they love but other countries just don't get. I remember this everytime I see a British music chart or tabloid...or Canadian Idol.
> I got over the myth a long time ago that everyone successful in Hollywood or the music business had to be mega talented.


Well, sometimes, they do have a bit of musical skill. For instance, apparently Clint Eastwood is a competent jazz pianist. Some female actors have branched out ito music, primarily through singing. Zooey Deschanel, Juliette Lewis, and Minnie Driver all have singing careers. Jeff Bridges, Kevin Bacon, Keanu Reeves, and Billy Bob Thornton all have bands. We may know them for one thing, but that doesn't mean they never had other interests. Of course, the fact that they have other interests doesn't mean they excel in those areas enough that we might say, in utter disbelief "Why weren't you doing THIS all along, instead of THAT?".


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

==delete==


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> I've heard he has a huge following in Germany. One of life's little mysteries..........


Kinda like Jerry Lewis and the French! And those Euro's think us colonials are weird. No wonder our grand-grand-parents left for smarter pastures.........


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

laristotle said:


> from wiki
> 
> The character's name came from the last thing Carter (journalist Edison Carter)
> saw during a vehicular accident that put him into a coma — a warning sign marked
> "MAX. HEADROOM: 2.3 M" suspended across a car park entrance.


No, look closer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2015)

Xelebes said:


> No, look closer.


No, show me.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

laristotle said:


> No, show me.


*Mad* Headroom


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2015)

Xelebes said:


> *Mad* Headroom


it's not a typo?
and here I was googlin' Mad and only get Max.
so .. who's Mad?


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

From the post before, the MAD Magazine cover.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Xelebes said:


> From the post before, the MAD Magazine cover.


Alfred E Neuman? What, me worry? Actually, he's not 80's, he's almost as old as me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2015)

Xelebes said:


> From the post before, the MAD Magazine cover.


I feel so stupid right now. lol.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Well, sometimes, they do have a bit of musical skill. For instance, apparently Clint Eastwood is a competent jazz pianist. Some female actors have branched out ito music, primarily through singing. Zooey Deschanel, Juliette Lewis, and Minnie Driver all have singing careers. Jeff Bridges, Kevin Bacon, Keanu Reeves, and Billy Bob Thornton all have bands. We may know them for one thing, but that doesn't mean they never had other interests. Of course, the fact that they have other interests doesn't mean they excel in those areas enough that we might say, in utter disbelief "Why weren't you doing THIS all along, instead of THAT?".


I would suggest that just about all of those you mentioned, owe 99% of their musical notoriety on their previously established star/celeb cred. Its like when people would go see Jason Priestly and Alan Thicke play in celeb charity hockey games. It wasn't for the great hockey, it was to have access to a "star".
I actually kind of appreciated that about Billy Bobs rant at Douchey McPerv on CBC...he wanted the focus to be on the band for the musics sake, not for his movies or Angleina Jolie connection or anything that the media usually focuses on....Problem is, it was ludicrous from him to think he can simply put on another hat and no one will think of his better known public persona.
The only actor that I can think of that has a genuine music career is Jared Leto. ie something more than a self funded novelty act best suited to playing bars and private parties for other celebs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2015)

then there's the other way around. musician to actor.

Madonna - A League of Their Own, Evita
Mick Jagger - Freejack
David Bowie - Labyrinth
Debra Harry - Hairspray
Dolly Parton - 9 to 5
Dean Martin, Sammy Davis Jr - Cannonball Run
Hugh Dillon - Hard Core Logo
Jack White - Walk Hard, The Dewey Cox Story (really funny movie btw)


----------

